# Cpl Kevin Megeney NSH - 06 March 2007



## Pea

Canadian reservist killed in non-combat shooting
Updated Tue. Mar. 6 2007 3:18 PM ET
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070306/cdn_soldier_070306/20070306?hub=TopStories
CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed in a non-combat shooting in Afghanistan, CTV News has learned. 

There has been no official confirmation of the incident, but sources told CTV News that the soldier was a reservist. 

Canadian reporters in Kandahar were in a military-ordered lockdown and were unable to immediately provide any information related to the report. 

Since 2002, 44 Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan. 

Developing


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP Troop


----------



## muffin

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/03/06/soldier-killed.html

A Canadian soldier has been killed in an accidental shooting in Afghanistan, CBC News has confirmed.

The soldier, identified as Cpl. Kevin Megeney, was in his tent when he was shot in the chest, the family told CBC News. Megeney was a reservist from Stellarton, N.S.

His uncle, George Megeney, told the New Glasgow News that the family was informed about the incident, described as an accident, around 10 a.m. AT.

"They said it was a friendly-fire type of thing," George Megeney said.

The 25-year-old volunteered to go to Afghanistan in the fall as part of the militia with the Nova Scotia Highlanders.

Since 2002, 45 Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan.

There was no official confirmation of the report.

RIP Troop


----------



## Roy Harding

DAMNATION!

RIP, Cpl Megeney - your service is appreciated.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Pretty much the same thing is said here:

http://www.canada.com/montrealgazette/news/story.html?id=637cacf4-ad6e-4e0b-90be-744f8771f75a&k=9960

RIP troop...

My thoughts go to the family in this tragic incident.


----------



## muffin

photograph taken by ALAN ELLIOTT of "The News" - Pictou County NS
http://www.ngnews.ca/index.cfm?sid=2135&sc=57


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Damn, what a way to start the tour.

R.I.P. troop



<edited>

Link was already posted.


----------



## R.O.S

RIP


----------



## Al_729

RIP


----------



## GAP

My Condolances


----------



## nsmedicman

His family lives just down the street from me, and they are distant relatives of my wife's family. I was hoping for no funerals during this tour; I didn't think it would be so soon into the tour.

RIP Cpl Megeney


----------



## Mike Baker

NSmedicman said:
			
		

> His family lives just down the street from me, and they are distant relatives of my wife's family.


Give them my condolances when ever you can please. The lad served his country well, and it is sad to see another off.


----------



## GUNS

RIP, Soldier.


----------



## niner domestic

Our condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of Cpl Megeney. Lest We Forget.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

God bless you brave soul. Rest in Peace +


----------



## Etienne

My Condolances to family, friend and brothers in arm of is unit
May you rest in peace


----------



## mudrecceman

RIP.  My condolences to the family, friends, loved ones, and also the TF, 1 NSH and the rest of those that knew him from our Bde and Area.



*note 597 guests online when I logged in.


----------



## Pea

A very tragic loss indeed. Thoughts are with the fallen's family and friends. My heart goes out to you all.


----------



## armyvern

My thoughts and prayers to this soldier's family, friends and Unit.


----------



## R933ex

RIP soldier   My deepest condolences to his family


----------



## The Bread Guy

Condolences to family, colleagues and friends....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Siol Na Fear Fearail, Cpl. Megeney.


----------



## The Bread Guy

CF Statement....

*One Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan*
News release, CEFCOM NR–07.004, 6 Mar 07

OTTAWA – Corporal Kevin Megeney, a reserve member of the 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders, serving at Kandahar Airfield, succumbed to a gunshot wound shortly after 7 p.m. Kandahar time today. His next of kin have been notified.

No further details are available at this time regarding the circumstances surrounding this incident, although enemy action has been ruled out, since the incident occurred within the secure confines of Kandahar Airfield.

Joint Task Force Afghanistan’s National Investigation Service Detachment is investigating this incident.

The thoughts and prayers of the men and women of the Canadian Forces go out to the family and friends of the deceased.

–30–

NOTE TO EDITOR:
A photograph of Cpl. Megeney will be posted on the Combat Camera Website as soon as it becomes available: http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/ search under the last name.


----------



## dardt

RIP troop


----------



## tk

Canadian soldier killed in accidental shooting in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Tuesday, March 6, 2007 | 4:14 PM ET
CBC News

A soldier from Nova Scotia died Tuesday after being accidentally shot while in his tent at the military base in Kandahar, Afghanistan, CBC News has confirmed.

The soldier, Cpl. Kevin Megeney, was shot in the chest, the family told CBC News on Tuesday.

    Cpl. Kevin Megeney, shown in an undated photo, was a 25-year-old reservist from Stellarton, N.S., who volunteered to go to Afghanistan in the fall.Cpl. Kevin Megeney, shown in an undated photo, was a 25-year-old reservist from Stellarton, N.S., who volunteered to go to Afghanistan in the fall.
    (DND) 

The Defence Department would only confirm that Megeney died of a gunshot wound shortly after 7 p.m. local time.

"Enemy action has been ruled out, since the incident occurred within the secure confines of Kandahar airfield," the Defence Department said in a news release.

Military officials are investigating the incident, the release said.

The 25-year-old, a reservist from Stellarton, volunteered to go to Afghanistan in the fall as part of the militia with 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders.
Continue Article

Family members told the CBC that the military said Megeney was killed by "friendly fire."

His sister, Lisa Megeney, told the Canadian Press that the family received a call Tuesday morning from someone at the base.

They were told that he had been shot in his left lung, but was still alive.

"He was yelling for someone to call his mother," she told the Canadian Press.

Later, the family was told that he had died.

Megeney said her younger brother was excited to be going to the war-torn country, despite fears amongst family members that he might be injured.

"He said that he was going to help people," she said. "He wanted to turn things around, so the Afghanis could live like we live.… He took so much pride in it."

Shortly before he left for Afghanistan, Kevin Megeney was at a rally in New Glasgow to support Canadian troops.

He told the CBC that he appreciated so many people showing up at the event.

"It's completely overwhelming," he said. "I was amazed by the amount of support that we received. It really hits home when you see the people come out like this."

Since 2002, 45 Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan.


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Soldier


----------



## Happydiver

Canadians owe these 'part-timers' a lot more gratitude then they're receiving.  If anything good can come from Cpl Megeney's death perhaps the Reserve personnel will eventually receive the proper thanks for their sacrifices for this country.

Condolences to those he leaves behind.


----------



## riggermade

Happydiver said:
			
		

> Canadians owe these 'part-timers' a lot more gratitude then they're receiving.  If anything good can come from Cpl Megeney's death perhaps the Reserve personnel will eventually receive the proper thanks for their sacrifices for this country.
> 
> Condolences to those he leaves behind.



I don't think this comment has anything to do with this thread...not sure where it is coming from but I think that "part timers" who have been killed in A'stan have been treated with the same dignity as everyone else.  If you have a complaint about the way reservist are treated start your own thread and leave it out of a thread where condolonces are being passed on


----------



## Jarnhamar

> Canadians owe these 'part-timers' a lot more gratitude then they're receiving



Appreciate the sentiment mate but I don't feel reservists are recieving less gratitude than they are due.
I was personally overwelmed at the support from Canadians across Canada and from my home town.

My heart goes out to the family of this soldier. There is always something about accidents and friendly fire that adds an extra element of loss.

I'm curious why the first piece of concrete information about the shooting was that he was a reservist.


----------



## Roche

Kevin was an amazing guy, one of the best guys to have around when morale was down, he was funny, quick thinking and a great soldier. It was such a moral boost when Kevin around and, I'm really going to miss hanging out with him.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. Rest in peace Kev!!!


----------



## schart28

RIP


----------



## Jarnhamar

What unit was Kevin with overseas?


----------



## armyvern

Moderator Warning

Note to all,

This is a condolance thread. Keep it that way or find yourself on the warning ladder. You want to post a tangent, take it elsewhere.

Enough said.

The Army.ca Staff

Edit: Typo


----------



## KevinB

RIP  

Combat deaths are bad -- but deaths of due to accidents are the worst.


----------



## alandry

I served briefly with Cpl. Megeney in the 1st Nova Scotia Highlanders, I joined and was away on basic so did not get to know him well before he started training for his mission. I am currently serving in Edmonton but the Highlanders are and always will be my family, RIP Cpl. Megeney 

My thoughts go out to my unit in Nova Scotia and to Cpl Megeney's family and friends. God Bless.

My thoughts are also with others from 1NSH that must go on during this loss and to all those serving.


----------



## ark

RIP Soldier.


----------



## deedster

My thoughts and prayers are with the rest of the unit and sincerest and heartfelt sympathies for the family of Cpl. Megeney's family and friends.  And to all the amazing soldiers over there, thank you and Godspeed.  You really are the BEST !!!


----------



## Devlin

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends...Cpl. Megeney you will not be forgotten


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I would also like to add that my thoughts and prayers are with whomever the person may be that was in charge of the weapon that discharged. This type of incident is a heavy burden to bear.

Also, my thoughts are with all the CF members in KAF, suddenly we have realized that the relative "safety" of their tents within the compound should not be taken for granted. I was always aware of this, but let myself get caught up.

Regards and condolances,

CAW

edit: typo


----------



## military granny

To the family and friends of Cpl.Megeney  my deepest condolances


----------



## observor 69

God bless you brave soul. Rest in Peace


----------



## RHFC_piper

Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## BernDawg

Rest In Peace lad, Godspeed.


----------



## MediTech

Rest in eternal peace and happiness Cpl. Megeney. 

For everything there is a season,
And a time for every matter under heaven:
A time to be born, and a time to die;
A time to plant, and a time to pluck up what is planted;
A time to kill, and a time to heal;
A time to break down, and a time to build up;
A time to weep, and a time to laugh;
A time to mourn, and a time to dance;
A time to throw away stones, and a time to gather stones together;
A time to embrace, And a time to refrain from embracing;
A time to seek, and a time to lose;
A time to keep, and a time to throw away;
A time to tear, and a time to sew;
A time to keep silence, and a time to speak;
A time to love, and a time to hate,
A time for war, and a time for peace.


Ecclesiastes 3:1-8


----------



## Staff Weenie

The sacrifice which they collectively made was individually repaid to them;
for they received again each one for himself a praise which grows not old, and the noblest of all tombs,
I speak not of that in which their remains are laid, but of that in which their glory survives,
and is proclaimed always and on every fitting occasion both in word and deed. 
For the whole earth is the tomb of famous men;
not only are they commemorated by columns and inscriptions in their own country,
but in foreign lands there dwells also an unwritten memorial of them,
graven not on stone but in the hearts of men.

(Thucydides: Pericles' Funeral Oration)

R.I.P. Cpl Megeney


----------



## JesseWZ

He gave his tomorrow so that Afghanistan can have a today.
RIP


----------



## Danjanou

Damn I guess we knew this (months without a casualty) was too good to last.

Rest easy Cpl Megeney and my condolences to his family and loved ones.

Siol Na Fear Fearail


----------



## NL_engineer

RIP Troop


----------



## wildman0101

rip soldier  
you will not be forgotton  
condlolences to family,,friends,,and comrades in arms 
lest we forget..
                        scoty b


----------



## mudgunner49

Requiem in Pace...

Your sacrifice is neither insignificant nor unnoticed and will not be forgotten.


blake


----------



## geo

RIP Cpl Megeney
At ease, your work is done

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## wannabe SF member

Only to tragic.

condolances to the family


----------



## Bigmac

A sad day for all of us. My sincere condolences to his family and friends. Rest in peace soldier.


----------



## Rice0031

RIP


----------



## nurse sarah

RIP

My condolances to family and friends


----------



## vonGarvin

I didn't know this young corporal.  I do remember some members of his unit out having a smoke behind the Armour School last December or November.  I remember thinking "I hope I don't see one of these fine young soldiers on a news page".  


RIP Cpl Megeney, and may your family, friends and Regiment be comforted in this time of loss.


----------



## medaid

RIP soldier, go forth and know that your sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## Matt_Fisher

Brother, Rest in Peace.


----------



## simysmom99

RIP.  Condolences to the family, friends and those who served with him.


----------



## JR84

RIP, Condolences to all of the family

JR


----------



## Mr. Proulx

I am greatful for this heroes sacrifice. RIP.


----------



## nicolascole

RIP Cpl. Kevin Megeney


----------



## KwaiLo

Thank you Cpl. Megeney.

You won't be forgotten.


----------



## 1feral1

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Combat deaths are bad -- but deaths of due to accidents are the worst.



I agree.

Today my thoughts are with his mates there, and his family and friends back in Canada.


Wes


----------



## AmmoTech90

RIP Cpl. Megeney

Condolences to his family and friends.

D


----------



## p_imbeault

RIP Cpl. Megney

Pat


----------



## xo31@711ret

RIP Cpl. Megeney, My Condolences.


----------



## gaspasser

Thank you Kevin for you sacrifice, no matter how.
"All gave some, some gave all"
The pipes will drone again for another Bluenoser.


----------



## Thompson_JM

There is alot that I want to say about this. but that is for another thread..

RIP Troop, and may god be with your family and freinds during this difficult time.


----------



## manhole

Our condolences to Kevin's family, friends, and unit.


----------



## 211RadOp

RIP soldier  :cdnsalute:

My heart felt condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Hot Lips

RIP



Condolences to Cpl Megeney's family, friends and comrades...

HL


----------



## Juvat

Repose en paix caporal


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Sad news indeed.  RIP, knowing that you have served your country well.

My heartfelt condolences Cpl Megeney's family, friends and fellow soldiers.


----------



## reccecrewman

Thank you for your service soldier. RIP


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to Cpl Megeney's family and friends.


----------



## 8d82thebone

Just wanted to send my support and condolences to the family of Kevin Megeney , and to the Nova Scotia Highlanders. It's a sad thing when an accidental death happens. Guys, please be careful over there! We want everybody to come back home safe! 8d82thebone


----------



## GIJAY

...and mine also, RIP Cpl. Megeney


----------



## Southern Boy

Thank you for your sacrifice. RIP.


----------



## a_majoor

Just finished the Ramp Ceremony. I hope like hell there won't be anymore this tour.....

RIP


----------



## Wookilar

Wook


----------



## Nfld Sapper

a_majoor said:
			
		

> Just finished the Ramp Ceremony. I hope like hell there won't be anymore this tour.....
> 
> RIP



Same here a_majoor I got 12 troops over there now.


----------



## Groucho

From an old highlander RIP


----------



## Garett

RIP

I recognize some faces at the ramp ceremony.....


----------



## debbie67

To the family of Kevin.My prayers are with  you.Your son was very brave and proud to serve his country.I know that for a fact because he trained with my son CPL Chris Clark.They had a great time every since they met.I only met Kevin a few times but I was just as proud of him as i am my own son.He was a great soldier.He will always be in our hearts.God bless,from Debbie Clark Debert N.S.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

FROM http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2007/03/07/megeney-kandahar.html

Canadian soldier's body on its way home
Last Updated: Wednesday, March 7, 2007 | 4:25 PM ET 
CBC News 
The body of a soldier from Nova Scotia began its trip home from Afghanistan on Wednesday, while investigators continue to probe how his death occurred at Kandahar airfield.






Members of Joint Task Force Afghanistan carry the body of Cpl. Kevin Megeney on to a C-130 Hercules aircraft Wednesday night at the airfield in Kandahar, Afghanistan.
(Cpl. Dan Pop/DND)
 Eight soldiers carried a flag-draped coffin containing the remains of Cpl. Kevin Megeney onto a C-130 Hercules aircraft Wednesday night as bagpipes played during a ramp ceremony.

"He was so young, full of life, a funny guy who was a friend to all," said a chaplain at the ceremony.

Megeney, 25, a reservist from Stellarton, N.S., died Tuesday at Kandahar airfield. He was a member of the 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders.

Megeney's family told CBC News he had been shot in the chest in his tent Tuesday evening. He died 20 minutes later in hospital.

Continue Article

Hundreds of NATO soldiers, including many from Canada, stood at attention to show respect to the infantryman as his body was carried on to the plane.

His death is considered unusual because he was inside Kandahar airfield, a secure area, and the fatal wound was not the result of enemy action.

Loaded weapon
Rules strictly prohibit off-duty soldiers on the base from carrying a loaded weapon.

Maj. Dale MacEachern, spokesman for Task Force Afghanistan, would not comment on the shooting.

"There is no new information I can provide you with at this time," MacEachern said.





Hundreds of NATO soldiers, including many from Canada, stood at attention to show respect to the infantryman as his body was carried onto the plane.
(Cpl. Dan Pop/DND) 
"It could have been an accident. Before we can definitively say 100 per cent that it was, we have to let the investigation run its course, gather the facts and go from there."

Officers of the National Investigation Service are conducting the investigation.

Megeney had been in Afghanistan since December.

Cpl. Brent Bowden, 22, a pall bearer, is travelling home with Megeney's remains to attend the funeral. He and Megeney were members of the same militia regiment.

"Our platoon is like a family and Kev was like a brother to me," Bowden said.

Lisa Megeney, his sister, told the Canadian Press that the family received a call Tuesday morning from someone at the base.

They were told he had been shot in his left lung, but was still alive.

"He was yelling for someone to call his mother," she said. Later, the family was told that he had died.

Flags at half-mast in soldier's hometown
Megeney's death has shocked many people in his hometown. Flags were flying at half-mast throughout Stellarton Wednesday, a town of about 5,000 located between Cape Breton and Halifax.

Foreign Affairs Minister Peter MacKay, who is the member of Parliament for the area, said the news hit him "like a lightning bolt." He was informed Tuesday afternoon in a call from Megeney's uncle.

"Kevin was an extraordinary young man and I know that his life's ambition was to be a soldier," MacKay told the New Glasgow News. "His pride in being a soldier was only exceeded in his family's pride in him."

MacKay remembers meeting Megeney at a military event in New Glasgow in November. He said he imagines the tight-knit Stellarton community, located in Pictou County, will help Mageney's family through its grief.

"I know the Pictou County family is very supportive when traumatic times arrive," MacKay said. "You see a real rallying around of support and assistance at times like this."

Since 2002, 45 Canadian soldiers and a diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan. Canada has more than 2,000 troops in Afghanistan, with the majority in the southern province of Kandahar.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## debbie67

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHEN AND WHERE THE FUNERAL CEREMONY WILL BE.I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND,MY SON CANNOT DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND HIS CONTROL. SO I PROMISED I WOULD FOR HIM.REST IN PEACE KEVIN .CHRIS WILL MISS YOU.


----------



## armyvern

Debbie,

We'll make sure to get the Ceremony details up when they are confirmed, finalized and released. My thoughts to you and Chris.


----------



## nsmedicman

I'll keep my ears open locally, and try to get the details posted as soon as I know.


----------



## debbie67

THANK YOU TO YOU ALL,I REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP


----------



## mistyqueen

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Reccesoldier

RIP Corporal.  

I would just like to take this time to tell each and every soldier, sailor and airman and every one of the family members here to ENSURE you (or your loved ones) fill out your DND 2105 “Designation of Memorial Cross Recipient”.

If you don’t your loved ones will not receive the memorial cross.  There is no scope for interpretation of the Order in Council governing this award, leally no one within DND or the Government can decide once you are dead to award this medal to any member of your family without conviening a special comittee (as they did for Capt Goddart's husband) and those are rare indeed.

For reference:

CANFORGEN 182/06 CMP 090 051457Z DEC 06
MEMORIAL CROSS
UNCLASSIFIED
REF. A. PC 2006-1449 OF 30 NOV 06 
B. PC 5812 OF 5 DEC 50 (CFAO 18-19)  
1. REF A IS A NEW ORDER IN COUNCIL (OIC) GOVERNING THE GRANTING OF THE MEMORIAL CROSS. THE MEMORIAL CROSS WAS CREATED IN 1919 AND HAS BEEN GRANTED SINCE THEN AS A MEMENTO OF PERSONAL LOSS AND SACRIFICE ON THE PART OF THE MOTHERS AND WIDOWS OF MIL PERS KILLED IN OR ON THEIR WAY TO AND FROM A SPECIAL DUTY AREA (SDA), OR WHO DIED AS A CONSEQUENCE OF THEIR SVC IN AN SDA. THE LAST MAJOR REVIEW OF THE MEMORIAL CROSS WAS CONDUCTED IN 1950. SINCE THAT TIME, CDN SOCIETY HAS EVOLVED, THE MAKE-UP OF THE MODERN FAMILY HAS CHANGED AND SO HAS THE CF. THE NEW OIC UPDATES THE CRITERIA FOR THE GRANTING OF THE MEMORIAL CROSS  
2. THE NEW OIC APPLIES TO ALL CF MBRS WHO SERVE IN THE REG F, PRIMARY RES, CIC OR CDN RANGERS AFTER 31 DEC 06. THE 1950 OIC AT REF B WILL NO LONGER APPLY TO THESE MBRS  
3. BEGINNING 1 JAN 07, THE MEMORIAL CROSS WILL BE GRANTED UNDER THE NEW OIC AS A MEMENTO OF PERSONAL LOSS AND SACRIFICE IN RESPECT OF THE DEATH OF A MBR OR FORMER MBR RESULTING FROM AN INJURY OR DIESEASE RELATED TO MIL SVC, REGARDLESS OF LOCATION  
THE MEMORIAL CROSS WILL BE GRANTED TO A MAXIMUM OF THREE INDIVIDUALS WHO HAVE BEEN DESIGNATED BY THE MBR OR FORMER MBR. *ALL CF MBRS AND FORMER MBRS TO WHOM THE NEW OIC APPLIES MUST DESIGNATE THEIR CHOSEN RECIPIENTS BY COMPLETING AND SIGNING THE FORM ENTITLED QUOTE DESIGNATION OF MEMORIAL CROSS RECIPIENTS UNQUOTE (DND 2105) AVAL AT HTTP://IMGAPP.MIL.CA/DFC2. RECIPIENTS DO NOT HAVE TO BE FAMILY MBRS, BUT MUST BE A LIVING INDIVIDUAL. UNITS ARE TO ENSURE ALL CURRENTLY SERVING CF MBRS COMPLETE THE FORM BEFORE 1 JAN 07. THE COMPLETED FORM IS TO BE PLACED ON THE MBR S PERS FILE. IF NO DESIGNATION IS MADE, NO MEMORIAL CROSS WILL BE ISSUED. MBRS AND FORMER MBRS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR UPDATING THESE FORMS AS THEIR CIRCUMSTANCES CHANGE*
5. DND IS RESPONSIBLE FOR ISSUING THE MEMORIAL CROSS FOR CF MBRS, VETERAN'S AFFAIRS CANADA (VAC) IS RESPONSIBLE FOR FORMER MBRS. FOR CASES INVOLVING DEATH IN AN SDA OR A TRG ACCIDENT, WHEN THE CAUSE OF DEATH IS CLEARLY ATTRIBUTABLE TO MIL SVC, THE MEMORIAL CROSS WILL BE ISSUED IMMEDIATELY. IN ALL OTHER CASES, THE MEMORIAL CROSS WILL NOT BE ISSUED UNTIL IT IS DETERMINED THAT DEATH WAS ATTRIBUTABLE TO MIL SVC  
6. BECAUSE IT IS POSSIBLE FOR A FORMER MBR S DEATH TO BE ATTIBUTED TO HIS OR HER MIL SVC, CF MBRS WHO RELEASE FROM THE REG F, PRIMARY RES, CIC OR CDN RANGERS, OR TRANSFER TO THE SUPP RES, AFTER 31 DEC 06 ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR KEEPING THEIR DESIGNATION FORM UPDATED. ADDITIONAL INFO IS AVAL FROM VETERANS AFFAIRS CANADA, HONOURS AND AWARDS SECTION, 66 SLATER STREET, OTTAWA, ON K1A OP4, PHONE AT 1-877-995-5003  
7. THE DESIGN AND METHOD OF PRESENTATION OF THE MEMORIAL CROSS WILL NOT CHANGE  
8. THE 1950 OIC WILL CONTINUE TO APPLY TO MBRS WHO DIE,RELEASE FROM THE CF OR TRANSFER TO SUPP RES ON OR BEFORE 31 DEC 06


----------



## safeboy43

R.I.P Soldier  

Twitch


----------



## x-zipperhead

Rest in peace, troop.    

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family, friends, loved ones and comrades of Cpl. Megeney.


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Another blog entry by my hubby that has been blessed by the PAffO...

I think it is best served in this thread...



> A deployment to Afghanistan for myself has been one of many firsts.  This past week saw one I had hoped to never experience.  It was my first ramp ceremony.  All available Canadians- soldiers, and civilian collected at the airfield.  There was conversation and light banter, and an avoidance to discuss the reason we all gathered.
> 
> The sun had set a while ago but it was still warm, relatively so.  There was a continuous breeze blowing, and if you believe in such things it could have easily been taken as prophetic.  We gathered and formed with a bit more purpose than I’ve usually seen of large groups of soldiers gathering, there was little complaining, little noise.
> 
> Things progressed quickly and soon we found ourselves on the march to take our positions.  We made the solemn, and quiet march through the hazy darkness. The only sound was the mild and continuous wind in my ears, and the muffled staccato of hundreds of combat boots on the tarmac.  We marched from the weak light of the hanger through the darkness towards the looming brightly lit beacon that was the Hercules waiting.
> 
> As we Canadians formed, tightly packed, shoulder-to-shoulder-to-shoulder three deep in a long line, we formed a corridor that would act as the final Kandahar road for a fallen comrade.  As we shuffled into position, quietly, reverently I heard something that surprised me; though it shouldn’t have.  Row after row of soldiers from other countries, marines, Brits, Aussies, Dutch all formed row after row behind us.
> 
> I was positioned in the front rank about 30 feet from the yawning open end of the Herc. We waited for what seemed an eternity, lined at attention.  The precision, formality, and ambiance reminded me of ancient Viking tributes, or final tributes to fighting Kings. It made me think in that moment, that it is only in death we soldiers, we average Canadian men and women are Kings and Queens, if only to our peers.
> 
> Then there was a whine from a microphone, as it itself caught the wind.  The Padres spoke their lines, and they were no longer the trivial platitudes of Remembrance Day of yesteryear. The words reverberated, and stuck. They were quick, efficient, and articulate.
> 
> The emotion was thick and palpable. And then the command sang out. “Task Force Afghanistan to your Fallen Comrade salute.”
> 
> I have always been moved by the haunting skirl of the bagpipes, but hearing it here, under these circumstances was like an emotional punch in the gut.  I think we all stood there steeling ourselves, but still the weight of it hits you like a tidal wave.  It was a slow moving tsunami that started at the far end of the lines, and then progressed as the slow cadence brought another Nova Scotian son his last 500 meters across Kandahar Airfield. The procession was slow, as if purposely driving the point home, building and building. I watched the Padres, then the coffin itself pass in front of me, so close that I could have reached out and touched it. Then world was then like a kaleidoscope, colour and light blurry and refracted. The wave passed me by then, and I hitched in a deep breath.  A few minutes later there were the muffled footsteps inside the belly of the aircraft.
> 
> I watched the faces of those across from me. Many of which I knew were like me, and did not know Cpl Megeny.  But he was Canadian, he was young, and he may only be the first of our rotation. So, there etched on many face were grim looks, made even more fierce in the weird shadows cast by the spotlights, and there were the telltale glistening sparkles of tears in eyes and cheeks.
> 
> 
> You haven’t seen anything until you have seen soldiers cry. I hope I never see it again.


----------



## geo

SUBJECT: HALF MASTING - CORPORAL KEVIN MEGENEY  
REF: CANFORGEN 077/06 261450Z APR 06

1. ALL FLAGS IN TFA, NOVA SCOTIA HIGHLANDERS REGIMENT, CEFCOM, AND 
NDHQ (101 COLONEL BY ONLY) ARE TO BE FLOWN AT HALF-MAST, EFFECTIVE 
IMMEDIATELY, UNTIL SUNSET ON THE DAY OF THE FUNERAL (TBC), TO HONOUR 
CORPORAL MEGENEY, WHO DIED WHILE ON DUTY ON 06 MAR 07 IN 
AFGHANISTAN.  

2. ALL FLAGS AT ALL CLS ESTABLISHMENTS ARE TO BE FLOWN AT HALF-MAST, 
FROM SUNRISE UNTIL SUNSET ON THE DAY OF THE FUNERAL. IF THE HUMAN 
REMAINS ARE TO BE INTERRED AT A DATE FOLLOWING THE FUNERAL, FLAGS 
WILL ALSO BE FLOWN AT HALF-MAST FROM SUNRISE TO SUNSET ON THE DAY OF 
INTERMENT.  

3. THIS MESSAGE DOES NOT APPLY TO SHIPS AT SEA

4. QUESTIONS MAY BE DIRECTED TO THE NATIONAL DEFENCE COMMAND CENTRE 
AT (613) 945-5551


----------



## bluemaple

My condolences to Cpl. Megeney’s family and friends.

Thank you CdnArtyWife for posting your husbands thoughts on the Ramp Ceremony, my son was a pallbearer and this was very moving. Keep up the good work guys, remember all the good times with Kevin, you are all in our thoughts!


----------



## InfantryGrrl

Here is a website made for Cpl Megeney by his older sister.  

It has a tribute video, pictures, info about him etc.  Very touching. 

http://www.cplmegeney.piczo.com/?cr=4&rfm=y


----------



## nsmedicman

You can pass along thoughts and condolences to the Megeney family at the following e-mail address:

crowther1962@eastlink.ca


----------



## gaspasser

CAW, thank you for your husband's thoughts and words
There are tears in my wife's and my eyes.
It brings home the closeness of military family.    :'(


----------



## StevenCD

Rest In Piece , Cpl.Megeney


----------



## ladybugmabj

Thank you CdnArtyWife for posting your husband's remarks. As my husband rests upstairs after just returning from 3-06, I have a better understanding of what he watched and endured, and participated in over the past 7 months. Sept 03, my husband lost his WO, Rick Nolan, and carried him on his final journey onto the Herc. 
  I pray that this rotation is a safe tour. 

Thank you


----------



## mom of two soldiers

To the family of Cpl. Kevin Megney  - please accept our heartfelt condolences. We know your pain and mourn your loss with you. 
There is no pain so deep as that of losing a son and brother particularly in a sudden and tragic way in a country so far away. May you find  a little peace in the care and love of  family and friends whose physical presence will care for you. May you also find some comfort in knowing that many grieve alongside you right across Canada. It has been six months since we lost our son and we are thinking about you with compassion and love while we remember our own loss. 

Family of Mark Anthony Graham


----------



## TN2IC

Siol Na Fear Fearail 

A fellow member of Nova Scotia passing away hits home.


----------



## gaspasser

InfantryGrrl said:
			
		

> Here is a website made for Cpl Megeney by his older sister.
> 
> It has a tribute video, pictures, info about him etc.  Very touching.
> 
> http://www.cplmegeney.piczo.com/?cr=4&rfm=y


Thanks for sharing the website and video, very touching. 
Brings home to the heart he who has fallen.
A face and a life of Kevin.


----------



## debbie67

I HAVE JUST LOOKED AT THIS SITE DEDICATED TO KEVIN.i HAVE TEARS IN MY EYES.GREAT JOB LISA.I HAVE SOME PICS OF KEVIN AND MY SON,THEY WERE TAKEN IN GAGETOWN AND KANDAHAR.IF YOU COULD CONTACT ME I WILL SEND THEM TO YOU.
 KEVIN YOU ARE IN OUR THOUGHTS EVERYDAY.SINCERELY DEBBIE A MOM WHO HAS A SON IN KANDAHAR


----------



## military granny

Megeney will be brought to Angus Funeral Home in New Glasgow.

A family viewing will be held Wednesday afternoon, while public visitations will be held Wednesday evening, Thursday afternoon and Thursday evening.

A full military funeral will be held for Megeney in Stellarton on Friday at Our Lady of Lourdes Church, beginning at 11 a.m. It’s expected as many as 5,000 people may be in attendance, his uncle said.

A reception will follow at the Stellarton Legion.

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Front/564301.html


----------



## Kirkhill

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## geo

PAAUZYUW RCESCGA0025 0721613-UUUU--RCESBFA RCESUZA.
ZNR UUUUU ZOC
P 131114Z MAR 07
FM QG SQFT MONTREAL//J1 CEREMONIAL//
TO AIG 13505
AIG 1814
AIG 2661
BT
SANS CLASSIFICATION J1 CEREM 001
SUJET : MISE EN BERNE DES DRAPEAUX - FUNERAILLES DU CPL KEVIN 
MEGENEY
REF : CANFORGEN 077/06 CMP 035 261405Z APR 06
1.  LES FUNERAILLES ET L INHUMATION DU CPL KEVIN MEGENEY, DECEDE 
RECEMMENT EN AFGHANISTAN, AURONT LIEU LE VENDREDI 16 MARS 07.
2.  PAR CONSEQUENT, TOUS LES DRAPEAUX DU SQFT, INCLUANT LE DRAPEAU 
CANADIEN, SERONT MIS EN BERNE A CETTE DATE, DE L AUBE AU CREPUSCULE
BT
#0025
_CWX065  DELIVERED   0721612   248164
_


----------



## nsmedicman

Fallen soldier makes his final trip home 


CAIT MCINTYRE 
The News

NEW GLASGOW – A silence fell on the crowd as Cpl. Kevin Megeney’s flag-draped coffin was removed from its hearse. 

It was a silence that was broken only by the sobs of Megeney’s family members, who stood huddled together in their grief. On Tuesday evening, members of the First Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders carried Megeney’s body slowly, almost as if in slow motion, past the crowd of more than 100 family members and friends to H.W. Angus Funeral Home in New Glasgow. 

“It was hard. It was probably the hardest thing I’ve ever done in my life,” said George Megeney, Kevin Megeney’s uncle. 

Unable to fight back his tears, George described how he waited for his late nephew’s coffin to arrive at the Robert Stanfield International Airport in Halifax earlier that day. 

“God love him, he was such a good young man,” he said. 

At age 25, Kevin Megeney was shot in a “friendly fire” incident while he lay asleep in his tent in Afghanistan earlier this month. 

It’s difficult to believe there are those who don’t support our troops in Afghanistan, particularly at a time like this, he added. He said this is something that has nothing to do with what side of the political fence people sit on. 

“What folks have got to understand is we have to support these young men over there (in Afghanistan.) I understand there are risks, but If we are sending these kids into harm's way, we have to support them 100 per cent,” George said. 

But George Megeney as well as Harold Fraser, a family friend and a veteran, said Pictou County residents they have encountered have shown the utmost respect for the late soldier and his family members. 

Fraser remembers Megeney as “a very good man, and an excellent soldier. 

”It’s tragic he had to come home this way,” Fraser said


----------



## Stetson and Spurs

For The Fallen
With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children, 
England mourns for her dead across the sea. 
Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit, 
Fallen in the cause of the free. 

Solemn the drums thrill; Death august and royal 
Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres, 
There is music in the midst of desolation 
And a glory that shines upon our tears. 

They went with songs to the battle, they were young, 
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow. 
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted; 
They fell with their faces to the foe. 

*They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old: 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them. * 

They mingle not with their laughing comrades again; 
They sit no more at familiar tables of home; 
They have no lot in our labour of the day-time; 
They sleep beyond England's foam. 

But where our desires are and our hopes profound, 
Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight, 
To the innermost heart of their own land they are known 
As the stars are known to the Night; 

As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust, 
Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain; 
As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness, 
To the end, to the end, they remain.

Laurence Binyon (1914) 

Rest In Peace Kevin


----------



## niner domestic

God Bless Mcpl Megeney.

and for his comrades and family who are left to mourn:

It’s easy to fight when everything’s right,
And you’re mad with thrill and the glory;
It’s easy to cheer when victory’s near,
And wallow in fields that are gory.
It’s a different song when everything’s wrong,
When you’re feeling infernally mortal;
When it’s ten against one, and hope there is none,
Buck up, little soldier, and chortle:

      Carry on! Carry on!
   There isn’t much punch in your blow.
You are glaring and staring and hitting out blind;
You are muddy and bloody, but never you mind.
      Carry on! Carry on!
   You haven’t the ghost of a show.
It’s looking like death, but while you’ve a breath,
       Carry on, my son! Carry on! 

And so in the strife of the battle of life
It’s easy to fight when you’re winning;
It’s easy to slave, and starve and be brave,
When the dawn of success is beginning.
But the man who can meet despair and defeat
With a cheer, there’s the man of God’s choosing;
The man who can fight to Heaven’s own height
Is the man who can fight when he’s losing.
   
      Carry on! Carry on!
   Thing never were looming so black.
But show that you haven’t a cowardly streak,
And though you’re unlucky you never are weak.
      Carry on! Carry on!
   Brace up for another attack.
It’s looking like hell, but – you never tell.
      Carry on, old man! Carry on!

There are some who drift out in the desert of doubt
And some who in brutishness wallow;
There are others, I know, who in piety go
Because of a Heaven to follow.
But to labor with zest, and to give of your best,
For the sweetness and joy of the giving;
To help folks along with a hand and a song;
Why, there’s the real sunshine of living.

      Carry on! Carry on!
   Fight the good fight and true;
Believe in your mission, greet life with a cheer;
There’s big work to do, and that’s why you are here.
      Carry on! Carry on!
   Let the world be the better for you;
And at last when you die, let this be your cry!
      Carry on, my soul! Carry on!

Carry On, by Robert Service, Rhymes of the Red Cross Man, 1916


----------



## debbie67

"I WANT YOU TO LIVE".....GEORGE CANYON.JUST WATCHED THIS VIDEO WITH MY YOUNGER SON.AGAIN TEARS IN OUR EYES. REST IN PEACE KEVIN  :'(


----------



## jmackenzie_15

A bit belated, but I was in the field with H-coy 2RCR from the 5th untill just now... HLTA time.

I knew Kev from back home at the unit, and the times we had together are some of the best.  Tearing apart the mess and winter warfare ex's wont be the same without you buddy. You had a tremendous spirit that was always uplifting, and the laughs never ended. You were a dedicated soldier, a fine man and a good friend and I thank you for all of it.

As another Nova Scotia son is buried , its difficult to bear especially since it was someone close to me. 1NSH and Pictou County is now a far lesser place without you Kev. It will always be one of my deepest regrets that I was unable to be there, or at the ramp ceremony or your funeral, but I promise I will visit when I go home for leave.

My deepest sympathies to Lisa and the Megeney family.

It will never be the same without you Kev. Dunno what else to say... but I'll leave it with Crosby as he said it best..

Kevin, you were loved and you will be missed.
Plant and I will have a drink for you when I get home.

RIP Kev  :'(

- Mack


----------

